# Driveway in Ravenna Ohio



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I have a co-worker that needs his disabled Mother's drive and walk done. It's in the Timber run development in Ravenna Twp off Rt 44. Know of anybody or you can do send me a PM or post it here.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

pm sent buddy.


----------

